# Convertible top instal question(s)



## droptop69goat (May 12, 2008)

Hey Guys;

I really need to put a new top on my goat. It is a 1969, and the old top was so shot it was not even funny.

I have removed all the old material and the like, cleaned up the frame, checked the joints out, and re painted it.

Question is: How many of you have done this job? How did it come out? Do you recommend a certain brand?

Some info: I am very capable with any tool, build engines, transmissions (Manual) and do basically all my own work.

Tips? Tricks? Suggestions?

I have been quoted up to and some over $3000.00 to re top the car.......man I just can't drop that many doo-kats on something for the car, I kind of think I am capable of doing????........

tell me if I am nuts to try, or if I stand a fair shot at glory here!

Hope to get lots of replies and viewpoints.

Here is the car:






































Thanks troops! :cheers

Don Bartlett


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, that`s alot for a top!! I don`t have a convertible, but I do have a vinyl top car and that goes for about $350.00 installed parts and labor. The convertible tops are not that much, but you have all those tack strips and boots or whatever if yours are missing.
Check out The Parts Place Inc dot com for parts.
The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Sweet ride! I personally would make an attempt and if I find it is over my head then I would call an upholstery shop for help.


----------



## droptop69goat (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Rukee;

I have to say that I have a pretty foul taste in my mouth for the parts place.

I recently bought a convertible top switch and a console cover for my car from them. After all was said and done, I won't be giving them any more of my money.

The switch was described in their E bay auction as OEM, and a direct replacement that looks just like the original (Please see their description for exact quote) Well, it does not. The general assembly was crap, the wiring harness was far shorter than stock, and the rocker switch was adorned with a damn decal for the lettering. Had I known all of this ahead of time I would not have purchased. As far as the console lid goes, it was simply a big piece of injection neoprene or rubber with a VERY flimsy piece of metal for the inner base. 

The end result is that they really were not pieces I think belong on a car like a GTO.

I do realize that the aftermarket sometimes is very limited in what they offer, but at least be honest and describe it accurately so the customer can decide. Ames is GREAT about that.

When I contacted them I never got any sort of we are sorry you are not satisfied, and I felt like a nuisance.

I got to pay shipping both ways and they only gave me a partial refund for the parts stating in the refund that "Upon inspection the parts were determined to fine" Now what kind of BS is that???? Who are they to determine that?

Again, No attempt at an apology for a poor experience, shipping two ways, and a pro rated refund they decided to give me.

Sorry to vent, but I DESPISE feeling taken advantage of, ripped off, or generally abused as a customer. Many stores and companies these days have Zero clue about Fair customer service.

My Money will keep going to Ames or OPGI.


----------

